

I Was a Sock Puppet for the CIA - pier0
http://www.pcworld.com/article/222592/i_was_a_sock_puppet_for_the_cia.html

======
lawnchair_larry
Ugh, linkbait of the worst kind. Second sentence:

"Well, not really. But I could be, and so could you, thanks to a plan by the
US military to create fake online personae to spread pro-US propaganda."

(Yes, the now-old story about the persona management software solicitation)

